# Ted is limping on his right front leg.



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Rest is the best medicine. 
I'm sure others might have better advice.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe a warm wash cloth or heating pad if he will sit still so you can hold it on for him?


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I just had the heating pad on him for 25 minutes. Will wait about 30 minutes and do it again. He is such a good boy. Thank you. Good advice for the heating pad. That was easy.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

We have a 6 pm vet appointment to see what is up with Ted's shoulder. I am sure it is nothing serious, but we want to make sure.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Ted has managed to strain a ligament in his shoulder. He is on an anti-inflamatory and will be on Dasuquin with MSN for ever now. He is to rest and no walks for 3 weeks. I sure will miss those walks after work and so will he.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Teds shoulder. 3 weeks without walks is a long time. I hope he is feeling a lot better long before then.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

You know when you have a tooth ache and you finally decide it is time to go to the dentist? Then you finally get there and by some twist of fate, the pain goes away. Wellllll, Ted did not limp as bad for the vet. Hmmmm but the vet felt all around and had me feel what he was feeling. I could feel the differenct between the left and right side. 

Ted will take it easy as best he can. He will get the heating pad treatment periodically as well.

Thanks for the concern and replies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad it is just a muscle strain and not anything more serious. The hard part will be keeping him calm once he feels better. 

I had a yorkie that limped for 2 days not putting weight on his leg. Took him to the vet and he ran across the floor to the vet. He did xrays and checked him over from head to toe never found anything wrong. When we got back home he did it again. we think it was for attention.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Capehank said:


> Ted has managed to strain a ligament in his shoulder. He is on an anti-inflamatory and will be on Dasuquin with MSN for ever now. He is to rest and no walks for 3 weeks. I sure will miss those walks after work and so will he.


Dasuquin works really well for our girl who had elbow surgery- but it is for joints rather than ligaments. . . It is really frustrating and upsetting when they limp, and hard to do the whole rest time. You have my complete sympathy!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for all of your concern. The vet did explain Dasuquin is for joints. His concern is that there may be a bit more damage than a strained ligament. After he heals Ted will go back for a recheck. At that point we will decide if it is necessary to continue with the Dasuquin. At this point it is for preventative measure, in case there is more damage than just a strain on the ligament.


----------

